# Need ID help



## Lloyd (Sep 17, 2019)

Bike has been painted over,in good shape,any idea of maker and value


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 1, 2019)

Still need some help!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2019)

Not much.. I wouldn’t plan on buying a mansion with this one...most if not all girls bikes just don’t garner much value as a boys...possibly some if someone had it as a kid and really needed that esthetic value.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 3, 2019)

AMF Avenger it looks like


----------

